# Looking for a great epic level adventure



## root.tar (Oct 20, 2009)

I am looking for a great epic level adventure (3.5E). Is there a official, unoffical or fan-made adventure around?

What about Dungeon/Dragon Magazine adventures?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Asha'man (Oct 21, 2009)

I might be able to help you. What levels are we talking about? Low twenties, high twenties, thirties, or super-high?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 21, 2009)

If you just want ideas, Asha'man and I discussed VERY powerful epic monsters in this thread, hopefully you won't need these but here's the URL: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/252233-looking-extremely-powerful-epic-monsters.html#post4755081, sorry, I have'nt figured out how to just say "Here"


----------



## Asha'man (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, Gandalf. Sorry I disappeared on you back then, but it was a start, right? How has your campaign gone since?


----------



## root.tar (Oct 21, 2009)

Asha'man said:


> high twenties, thirties, or super-high?



Its high twenties, but the exact level would not be that important. Just Epic Level would do it.

I know there are some Dungeon adventures for epic levels, but I do not know which one is good.


----------



## Asha'man (Oct 21, 2009)

There are three that I know of: Razing of Redshore for 20-21, Storm Lord's Keep for 21+, and Quicksilver Hourglass for 30.

Razing of Redshore is probably the one that best accounts for 20th level characters' vast options, but it might be hard to adapt since it's about a fight between an assassin's guild and an epic druid for control of the "source" of epic power. Still, you could change it to revolve around another artifact, although you'd have to alter the backstory. It's also a bit weird to suddenly introduce this super-strong assassin's guild which no-one's ever heard of before, but they are *assassins* after all, so I guess it's not that bad. 

Storm Lord's Keep, which is about a storm giant sorcerer's rage at the death of his daughter and the resulting ending of his lineage with dire consequences, probably has the coolest story, but despite some really cool features, it's little more than a scaled-up (no pun intended) dungeon crawl in the skies. By which I mean, a quick-thinking epic group can probably derail it pretty badly. Still, you might be able to take some inspiration from it. If nothing else, the Stormhold is one really cool castle.

Quicksilver Hourglass I know the least about. It's apparently a dungeon-crawl in a demiplane holding a trapped deity. To me it seems fairly gratuitous (a DVR 5 demigod has no place being a dungeon "end boss" to my mind.) 

Probably the best option is to make something yourself. If you'll tell me a little about your group and what they've been doing, I can come up with some suggestions. 

I do have one idea, kind of a mashup/ joint sequel of Tomb of Horrors and Bastion of Broken Souls, but it needs a little time to mature.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 22, 2009)

I personally think that quicksilver hourglass was a good adventure, the diety at the end was a dissapointment, though, he went down too easily, though maybe that was in part due to my munchkin PCs...


----------



## Thanael (Oct 28, 2009)

ELH contained a small adventure involving the City of Brass iirc.

If you want epic NPCs, monsters, deity statblocks, revised deity rules, an integration of divine and epic rules and tons of expertise on running epic and epic world building, I suggest you check out the Dicefreaks boards. They also have published the excellent Gates of Hell pdf.


Now for some Greyhawk goodness:

Check out the excellent Oerth Journal #22 for a low epic Greyhawk adventure set in the the Coldwood. Originally this adventure seed appeared in the unpublished 2E Greyhawk accessory Ivid the Undying. (Some of the Greyhawk NPCs from that 2E book got updated here..)

The issues 23 and 24 of Oerth Journal also contain adventures: #23 a new Maure Castle level by Rob Kuntz himself, and 24 another low epic adventure developed from material in Ivid the Undying.

OJ22 also has details on the Great Cataclysm in Greyhawk including an epic spell. As supplementary reading for that i recommend Maldin's Epic Mysteries site, where among other things he describes an epic time-travelling campaign where his PCs caused the Invoked Devastation from Oerth Ancient History. Great stuff. His site also has details about the Codex of Infinite Planes artifact. 

Also check out the EpicHawk forums on canonfire.com for an Epic Isle of the Ape conversions.


----------

